# wood filler for black walnut



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

What do you folks recommend for a wood filler for black walnut which is almost all heartwood? It will have a BLO finish with a topcoat. Mostly need to fill shallow imperfections, some natural to the wood and some self inflicted.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Zircon said:


> What do you folks recommend for a wood filler for black walnut which is almost all heartwood? It will have a BLO finish with a topcoat. Mostly need to fill shallow imperfections, some natural to the wood and some self inflicted.



If you are looking for a "grain filler" AKA "paste wood filler" AKA "pore filler", there are fillers that can be ordered in a choice of colors like this one.

If you are looking for a repair putty, which is different than a grain filler, those also can be ordered in colors like "Famowood".

In either case, fillers can be tinted to match. There is a drop down menu for both types of fillers showing color selection.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Try Famowood filler...It dries fast and comes in Walnut. Rick


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

*Wow! Constantine's*

I used to go to their store in the Bronx way back when before they moved to Florida and then I lost track of them. Thanks Cabinetman and Rick. Famowood it is.


----------

